# Alternatives to Wrack/grotesques



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

As I assemble my army list and determine what I want to get for my dark eldar, I've more or less decided on a wrack/grotesque army. For the amount of wracks I need (between 36 and 54 models), it would run me about $250-$400 on troop choices alone. Add in 5 groteques (would like more) that's another $100. I can't help but think there's a better alternative (i.e. cheaper) to the GW models. They look great and all, but given the units themselves are monstrosities changed beyond recognition so I feel there would be a wide variety of models that could fill they're place. My searches so far have turned up nothing though.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, quite a few people seem to like using these Cryx fellows...










Empire Flagellants with spare "Mirrored" Wych/Reaver pilot heads might work, as well...

Yet ANOTHER idea is converting Mantic zombies....
Zombie Horde


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Given the cryx are 30mm base, can they be used in 40k? Isn't the standard 40k 25mm?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

You're already using Non-GW models... most folks won't quibble about base sizes after that...


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Deneris said:


> You're already using Non-GW models... most folks won't quibble about base sizes after that...


I'm curious how these other companies are able to make their models much cheaper than GW, yet they still look pretty detailed to me.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

well with both companies your paying for the name really, but with GW your paying for 20+ years worth of the name whereas with PP you're paying for like 5-8 years worth of the name... :headbutt: But yeah, GW is a touch more better detail and I believe the Cryx stuff is Resin? I'm not sure if they've been changed from Metal yet. 

Plus GW are still counted as the top dog so they can charge what they want really.

(Back to the models) two friends of mine are in the same boat (they're a couple, that collects Dark Eldar, don't ask me :biggrin but She wants to add Wracks soon and I've always thought Cryx would be a better alternative for them.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx/units/brute-thrall

This seems like a really viable alternative to grotesques too.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

If base size is a problem you can just buy 25mm bases quite cheap online, you could probably get the proper gw models for a third less online as well.

As for companies making similar quality for smaller price, your paying for a brand name...nothing more, its no different to clothing, food, household items etc, you pay for a name, not quality


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

VanquisherMBT said:


> If base size is a problem you can just buy 25mm bases quite cheap online, you could probably get the proper gw models for a third less online as well.
> 
> As for companies making similar quality for smaller price, your paying for a brand name...nothing more, its no different to clothing, food, household items etc, you pay for a name, not quality


I've looked online in the usual spots, ebay, amazon, etc. Grotesques are nonexistent on ebay (besides the OOP ones that don't even remotely resemble the new ones). Wracks are about a buck or two cheaper. But I like the idea of just buying the bases.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I used Cryx models because I got a good deal on Ebay. They're metal single piece models, I added/chopped/edited them a bit to make them more spikey, and bought something like 10 bases for $2.00 on ebay, which worked just fine. Their leaders make excellent Haemonculi as well.


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

Most PP stuff is still metal, there are some newer plastic pieces and the occasional resin one although those are mostly the big ones, or parts of them (like 120mm base big).

The models themselves should fit on a 25mm base fine, there is a rim on the PP bases which makes the actual base interior (and model footprint) almost identical to GW scale (in general, I do not own Drudges).

Any metal PP stuff I have bought I have felt is on par with GW metal stuff (I have not seen enough resin to compare).


----------

